# Dustpan.



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 23, 2017)

A couple of weeks ago a band of gremlins stole my wifes dust pan. Nasty buggers those gremlins. Always taking things. I suspect they are the same bunch that keeps running off with my socks. For the life of me I cant figure out how they get in that dryer. Anyway, my wife was wanting to get a new dust pan pretty badly. She was looking at one that was handcrafted by artisans (sweatshop workers) ,in the exotic far east (China), made of the latest modern materials (plastic), from our local far east manufactured goods dealer (Wal-Mart). That simply would not do. Drastic times call for drastic measures. This is the result.
Pin Oak for the bottom and handle, Osage back, and Honey Locust sides although they look just like Oak in the picture. Lacking a finish yet, but couldn't help from showing off a bit. A big change from building gates.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## CWS (Jan 23, 2017)

I like it. I hope she does.


----------



## Tony (Jan 23, 2017)

Very nice! Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2017)

I love it. My wife prefers the cheap plastic ones though....


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 23, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I love it. My wife prefers the cheap plastic ones though....


My wife thought it was amazing. Then again there are projects of mine all over our house that I threw out as failures and she thought were cool......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Tony said:


> Very nice! Tony


Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 23, 2017)

Would make a great anniversary gift

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 23, 2017)

You are a romantic! My wife would beat me with the solid wood dustpan to determine its durability... and to teach me a lesson about gifting items for household cleaning.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Would make a great anniversary gift


Lou, my wife wants to know your address and what times you are usually at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 23, 2017)

Fancy!


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 23, 2017)

You guys got to know how to work that angle... Guarantee if you ALL build one of these, and sand and varnish it up nicely. Set it in your shop, and wait until the wife comes out to visit, then grab it to sweep up a little sawdust, (_not sure what @Kenbo would do he doesn't have any of that stuff in his shop, he'd have to make a mess to clean up with it!_), but... right there in front of her, with that beautiful new dust pan. Every one of them would think it was the greatest thing since sliced bread and want one for the house.

Especially if you tricked it out with the custom bicycle grip on the handle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Gave ex-wife number 2 a vacuum cleaner one year for Christmas; she thought it was terrific.

Asked her what she wanted, and she said a new vacuum cleaner, so that's what she got!!

Told her I'd buy her something else, and she said she was happy with what she had.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 23, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Gave ex-wife number 2 a vacuum cleaner one year for Christmas; she thought it was terrific.
> 
> Asked her what she wanted, and she said a new vacuum cleaner, so that's what she got!!
> 
> Told her I'd buy her something else, and she said she was happy with what she had.


Women are Mans greatest mystery.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 23, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> You guys got to know how to work that angle... Guarantee if you ALL build one of these, and sand and varnish it up nicely. Set it in your shop, and wait until the wife comes out to visit, then grab it to sweep up a little sawdust, (_not sure what @Kenbo would do he doesn't have any of that stuff in his shop, he'd have to make a mess to clean up with it!_), but... right there in front of her, with that beautiful new dust pan. Every one of them would think it was the greatest thing since sliced bread and want one for the house.
> 
> Especially if you tricked it out with the custom bicycle grip on the handle.



I don't want my wife to know that I know my way around a broom and dustpan...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 23, 2017)

hmmvbreaker said:


> Women are Mans greatest mystery.



Oh you got that right! All her sisters told me I was an ass, that I shouldn't have bought her a vacuum cleaner for Christmas. I told them, I asked her what she wanted, and bought her what she told me she wanted. Then told her I'd buy her something else to boot. And, she didn't want anything else!! How can I be an ass for getting her 'exactly' what she wanted for Christmas??? 

She told them all, that she was tickled to death with the new vacuum cleaner, it was 'exactly' what she wanted, they still insisted I was an ass!

The true mystery is, none of them would think twice about buying their husband tools to work on their car, or work on the house. And, expect him to be happy with the tools they bought him.

What's the difference in buying her a tool to do her housework, if that's what she wanted?


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 25, 2017)

There is no winning it seems. My wife was so enthralled by my almost good craftsmanship that she showed all of her friends and all of her sisters. I now have 5 "orders" for dustpans. With a family "discount" of course!


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Currently building mini birdhouses with that family discount plan thing going on!! I know exactly how you feel.

On a positive note however, that is better than making them as gifts!


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 25, 2017)

lol that's what I mean by "family discount"! gifts.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh no... I'm getting paid by family to make them for family. Was down visiting with my mother, and she said, "I should get you to make me some of those. I need some unique gifts for Rachel, and Shelley, and Aunt Mary-Alice. I'll Pay you!!"


----------

